# Eingangstreppe in Eigenregie renovieren/neu bauen?



## Kathrinvdm (20. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

heute mal eine Frage, die gar nichts mit Gartenteichen zu tun hat: Wir müssen über kurz oder lang an die dreistufige Eingangstreppe unseres Hauses ran – sie ist alt, teilweise zur Seite hin abgesackt und eine Stufe ist infolgedessen gebrochen. Außerdem enthält die unterste Stufe noch so einen altmodischen »Dreckfang« mit Gitterrost, den ich ausgesprochen unpraktisch finde. Und schön ist er auch nicht.

Jetzt habe ich schon kreuz und quer durchs Internet recherchiert, habe aber keine wirklich hilfreichen Anleitungen gefunden. Eine Stahltreppe soll es auf keinen Fall werden, von Holz wird abgeraten, Granit und ähnliche Steine gefallen mir nicht so richtig. Im Moment bestehen die Stufen aus einem hellen Kunststein mit kleinen Splitteinschlüssen, die sollten wohl den Terrazzoboden nachahmen, der sich im Inneren des Hauses befindet. Das Haus selber ist in rotem Backstein gebaut und stammt aus dem Jahr 1929. Sehr charmante, sorgfältige Gestaltung mit vielen schönen kleinen Details. Ich erwäge deshalb bei der Treppe, ebenfalls mit roten Klinkern zu arbeiten – oder zumindest die Treppe mit solchen zu belegen. Ich bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Ganz generell wäre ich mehr als froh, wenn ich hier den einen oder anderen hilfreichen Tipp bekommen könnte – hat eine/r von Euch vielleicht schon mal seine Außentreppe in Eigenregie renoviert oder neu gebaut?

Herzliche Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,

hast du auch schon mal google befragt? 
Wenn ich  "Außentreppe Klinker" eingebe und auf "Bilder" gehe, kommen viele Beispiele.....so hatten wir uns die passende Treppe gesucht.
Es ist dann evtl. leichter "Tipps" zu geben, wenn man genauer weiß was der andere möchte.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Lara,
danke für Deine Antwort!  Ja, ich habe schon jede Menge gegoogelt. Allerdings habe ich mehr nach Anleitungen und Artikeln, die das Thema grundsätzlich behandeln, gesucht und gar nicht so sehr nach Bildern. Ich möchte eigentlich zunächst mal herausfinden, welche Materialien empfehlenswert sind, welche Arten von Unterbau es gibt, was es grundsätzlich zu beachten gilt. Ich habe so ein bisschen gehofft, dass es hier im Forum, wo es so viele versierte Selbermacher gibt, vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Erfahrung mit Eingangstreppen gibt … 

Aufgrund der feuchten Witterung hier im Norden raten mir viele von geklinkerten Stufen ab, weil sie meinen, dass je mehr Fugen die Treppe hat, eine entsprechend höhere Wetteranfälligkeit besteht. Von einer Holztreppe wird ebenfalls aus Witterungsgründen abgeraten, was ich allerdings sehr schade finde, denn eine weiße Holztreppe würde zu den weißen Sprossenfenstern sicherlich sehr schön aussehen … Aber das scheint leider eine Schnapsidee meinerseits zu sein, weil eine Holztreppe wohl sehr pflegeintensiv wäre … Der Bauunternehmer, den ich hier hatte, um ein Angebot für das Ausbessern einiger Mauerschäden zu bekommen, sagte, er würde eine Granittreppe bauen, das wäre schick und pflegeleicht. Damit hat er sich bei mir aber gleich ein Stück weit disqualifiziert, weil eine Granittreppe nicht wirklich zum Stil des Hauses passen würde. Alles gar nicht so einfach!

Liebe Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Aug. 2016)

Na, das sind doch schon wieder einige weitere Angaben.

Der Bauunternehmer geht dann ja wohl gar nicht. 
(Wahrscheinlich hatte er noch zu viel Granitsteine bei sich rumliegen)

Eine weiße Holztreppe hört sich sehr schön an.....da würde ich mir weitere Infos holen.....wie hoch die "Pflege-/Erhaltungskosten denn wären..... 
Aber das hast du wahrscheinlich auch schon?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Aug. 2016)

Na ja, was die Holztreppe angeht: Hauptsächlich, wenn sie wirklich weiß sein soll, wäre da halt das Anschleifen und Streichen, was alle paar Jahre fällig wäre, außerdem das Putzen. Und damit so eine Holztreppe rutschfest ist, würde es sich wohl empfehlen, quergerilltes Holz zu verwenden – wobei dann das Anschleifen wieder ein Problem wäre, weil man damit über kurz oder lang den Rillen den Garaus machen würde. Als Alternative könnte man natürlich eine naturfarbene Holztreppe andenken …

Ich denke, die einzige Alternative zur Holztreppe wäre für mich tatsächlich eine geklinkerte Treppe: zwei breite gradlinige Stufen und dann das Podest vor der Haustür, welches ich gerne etwas länger/tiefer als die Stufen anlegen würde, damit eine Person bequem drauf stehen kann ohne gleich in die Türe zu fallen, wenn diese aufgeht. Die Frage wäre da bloß: Wie anfällig gegen Wetter ist so eine Klinkertreppe wirklich? Ich lese nämlich im Internet auch, dass Klinker sehr robust und pflegeleicht sind – kommt es dann nicht primär auf den richtigen Unterbau und Fugenmörtel an, damit die Sache lange hält?

Grübelnde Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Katrin,
Klinkertreppen sehen bestimmt nett aus, haben aber einen weiteren Nachteil. Sie sind im Winter verdammt glatt und Salz vertragen die wenigsten Klinkersteine auf Dauer. 
Wie wäre es denn mit einem gemisch aus Klinkersteine welche mit Natur oder Betonstein auf die Trittstuffen und Protest belegt sind.
Denn da lässt sich die entsprechende Rutsch Sicherheit herstellen (>R10).
Und es gibt nicht nur den Einheitsgrauen Granit 
https://www.google.de/search?site=w.....0j0i10k1j0i30k1j0i8i30k1j0i24k1.v6nsBUENXvs
Oder 
https://www.google.de/search?site=w...4k1.v6nsBUENXvs#tbm=isch&q=Granit+farbe+weiß+


----------



## karsten. (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo




> ..........was ich allerdings sehr schade finde, denn eine weiße Holztreppe würde zu den weißen Sprossenfenstern sicherlich sehr schön aussehen … Aber das scheint leider eine Schnapsidee meinerseits zu sein,.........



keinesfalls !


wie wäre es dann mit einer Stahltreppe (verzinkt pulverbeschichtet) die aussieht wie eine Holztreppe ?

das ist für einen Schlosser KEIN Problem !

mfG


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kathrin, 
wie wäre es mit einem Foto von der jetzigen Treppe inkl. Haus, damit man mal eine Vorstellung hat, was gesucht wird. Backstein ist schließlich nicht gleich Backstein.


----------



## laolamia (20. Aug. 2016)

hallo,

ich habe unsere treppe aus beton gemacht und dann pflasterklinker aufgemauert.
musst halt bei der betonhoehe drauf achten das noch fuge und klinker raukommen 

ok fugen koennen mal wieder gekaerchert werden 
und die klinker sind überhaupt nicht glatt, sind natuerlich pflasterklinker un dnicht die gleichen der mauer.

die weissen flecken sind vom gestrigen verfugen der riemchen....hab ich 2 jahre vor mir hergeschoben.


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2016)

Ja Plasterklinker sind was anderes. Es hörte sich aber eher nach den normalen Wandklinkern an 
Unter anderem gibt es bei Buchtal eine sehr nette Auswahl hab ich letztens gesehen.


----------



## laolamia (20. Aug. 2016)

die grossen hersteller haben riemchen, klinker und pflasteklinker aus einer serie.
mir war wichtig das das alles zu meinem 100 jahre altem stall passt und der charakter des bauernhauses nicht ruiniert wird.

wenn ein "echter maurer" verfugt sieht das auch etwas besser aus als bei mir 

hier wird der bau dokumentiert


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ganz generell wäre ich mehr als froh, wenn ich hier den einen oder anderen hilfreichen Tipp bekommen könnte – hat eine/r von Euch vielleicht schon mal seine Außentreppe in Eigenregie renoviert oder neu gebaut?



 naja, renoviert würde ich es eher nicht nennen, sondern "einem neuen Zweck zugeführt" 

Vielleicht als Anregung für eine Alternative 

Als ich den Hof vor knapp 8 Jahren kaufte, war am Haupteingang die Treppe nicht mehr "verkehrssicher". 

Da ich nicht eines Tages dem Postboten die Invaliditätsrente bezahlen wollte, musste was geschehen. 

Auf dem Land ist es eigentlich so, dass der Haupteingang nur zum Einsatz kommt, wenn geheiratet oder gestorben wird 
oder wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher kommt. 

Ansonsten kommen alle durch die Küche rein. 

Mit anderen Worten: der lange, schmale Flur ist eine ungenutzte Fläche, die ständig geputzt werden will. 

Da die Wohnung auch kein Bad hatte (Klo und Dusche waren in zwei kleinen Kammern im Kuhstall) habe ich 
den Haupteingang zu geschlossen, den Flur mit einer Wand abtrennen lassen und ein Bad eingebaut. 

Damit die Treppe nicht doch mal von jemandem genutzt wird, der sich dann den Hals bricht, habe ich sie 
zu einer Pflanztreppe umfunktioniert :

        

....ist eine "only win" Entscheidung gewesen: 
weniger putzen;  Bad in der Wohnung;  weniger heizen, da weniger Türen; Treppenrenovierung gespart; 
Pflanztreppe "frei Haus"


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Aug. 2016)

Lach! Danke Tanny – man könnte meinen, Du habest von meinem Haus geschrieben! Allerdings habe ich den Haupteingang, nachdem er viele Jahre lang verschlossen war, beim Einzug reaktiviert und die Funktionalität des Hauses damit quasi vom Kopf wieder auf die Füße gestellt.  Mit Hilfe eines findigen Tischlers habe ich die Tür aufgearbeitet und durch Veränderungen bei Glas, Farbe, Türdrücker etc. in die Gegenwart geholt. Auf diese Weise habe ich jetzt eine richtig schöne Haustür (na ja, ist noch nicht ganz fertig, der Außenanstrich fehlt noch) und habe mir einen Neukauf gespart, der mit dem vier- bis fünffachen Preis zu Buche geschlagen hätte. Aber aus diesem Grund ist jetzt eben auch die Treppe ein Thema … 

Ich lese mir heute Abend in Ruhe all Eure Beiträge durch, gehe alle Linktipps durch und melde mich dann morgen in Ruhe dazu zurück. Heute bin ich ziemlich groggy, weil ich rund 80m Straßenrand gereinigt habe (das kommt davon, wenn man ein Eckgrundstück kauft – man hat ordentlich Grundstücksgrenze zur Straße hin!) Mein Mann hat derweil den Sichtschutzzaun angefangen zu setzen, worauf sich einige vorbeispazierende Nachbarn gleich bedauernd darüber äußerten, dass jetzt, wo wir den Garten und den Teich so schön gemacht hätten, sie das Ganze wegen des Zaunes in Kürze nicht mehr sehen könnten. Ich habe ihnen gesagt, dass sie dann eben einfach zum Kaffee vorbeikommen müssten …  

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Abend und danke schon mal sehr herzlich für all Eure Beiträge!

Kathrin


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> hat eine/r von Euch vielleicht schon mal seine Außentreppe in Eigenregie renoviert oder neu gebaut?


Hallo Kathrin,
mit ner Idee kann ich dienen. Die Treppe habe ich zwar nicht selber gebaut, aber entworfen. War damals beim Hausbau zu groggy....
Die Setzstufen sind mit Klinker gemauert, der Stufenzwischenraum mit 4/6er Granit aufgefüllt - so wie auch die Gartenwege und öffentlichen Gehwege bei uns.
Ist jetzt 11 Jahre alt, hin und wieder muss man mit nem Kärcher ran und das __ Moos rausholen (Westseite!). Durch das Granitpflaster ist die Oberfläche relativ rauh und damit im Winter nicht glatt.


   
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Moin Kathrin,

ein kleiner Vorbau käme nicht in Betracht? Dann wärst du in der Wahl des Materials etwas freier, kostet natürlich auch mehr. Hier haben viele alte Häuser einen einfachen Holzvorbau, das passt sehr gut, finde ich. Bei einigen wird das nicht mal gestrichen, sondern bleibt so wie es ist, allerdings weiß ich nicht welches Holz dafür verwendet wurde, vermutlich eine ziemlich teure Angelegenheit...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
bitte entschuldigt die verspätete Antwort – das Neupflastern meines Gartenweges hat mich stärker beansprucht als ich das eigentlich erwartet hatte. Wie immer bei solchen Sachen.  Aber es hat mir großen Spaß gemacht und mit dem Ergebnis bin ich auch zufrieden. Morgen wird weiter verfugt und dann noch mal abgerüttelt, aber für heute bin ich glücklich, dass die Pflasterklinker alle liegen. Ich stelle Euch ein paar Bilder mit ein, damit Ihr sehen könnt, warum ich mir eine Klinkertreppe vorstellen könnte – oder eben eine weiße Holztreppe als Kontrast zum Klinker.

Über eine weiße Stahltreppe, die aussieht wie eine Holztreppe, habe ich noch nie nachgedacht, interessanter Vorschlag! Und über ein Vordach aus weißem Holz habe ich schon mal nachgedacht, aber das müsste dann schon alles zum Heimatschutzstil passen, in dem das Haus erbaut wurde. Auf dem Haus liegt zwar kein Denkmalschutz, aber ich möchte den alten Charakter gerne bewahren, beziehungsweise wieder hervorholen, deswegen wird es auch in Kürze neue Fenster geben – mit Sprossen, die den ursprünglichen Fenstern des Hauses nachempfunden sind (oben im __ Giebel ist noch ein altes Fenster erhalten). Zum Glück gab es ein altes Bild des Hauses in der Dorfchronik, daran können wir uns orientieren.

Aber hier erstmal die Bilder:


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Aug. 2016)

Nachtrag: Morgen mache ich noch mal Bilder der »nackten« Treppe, damit Ihr die Form besser erkennen könnt. Bisher habe ich der Treppe einfach nicht viel Foto-Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt – es sei denn, eine meiner Katzen turnte darauf herum.


----------



## laolamia (22. Aug. 2016)

moin,

nach den Bildern würde ich erst recht auf eine gemauerte Klinkertreppe setzen 
sehr schönes altes Haus

Gruss MArco


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2016)

Moin,
schönes Haus. Dieser Baustil ist toll. Ich würde mich spontan Marco anschließen und auf die Klinkertreppe setzen. Oder noch besser, mich über den Baustil noch ein bisschen schlauer machen. Aber auf keinen Fall würde ich irgendwelche Vorbauten drankleben.
Vielleicht findest Du irgendwo in der Bibliothek dieses Buch:
H.G. Andresen, Bauen in Backstein, Heide 1989, Boyens, ISBN 3-8042-0475-9


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Moin Christine,
ja, der Baustil ist wirklich toll! Ich habe schon eine ganze Menge Bücher und Literatur darüber zusammengetragen und hatte vor dem Kauf eine Gutachterin im Haus, die den Zustand dokumentiert und Empfehlungen für anstehenden Sanierungen und Renovierungen gegeben hat. »Bauen in Backstein« hätte ich mir wahnsinnig gerne zugelegt, aber es ist leider nirgends mehr zu bekommen. Ich kann es aber zumindest bei der Gutachterin einsehen, wenn ich möchte. Und nächste Woche bekomme ich die Dorfchronik von Nachbarn geliehen, da kann ich mir auch noch mal anschauen, wie die anderen Häuser dieser Zeit in ihren Anfängen so aussahen – vor dem heutigen teilweise traurigen Sanierungszustand.

Liebe Grüße, 
Kathrin


----------



## laolamia (22. Aug. 2016)

http://www.eurobuch.com/buch/isbn/3804204759.html


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Oh wow – toll! Tausend Dank! Hab’s gleich bestellt. 

Ich freue mich riesig!
Kathrin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

So, hier die versprochenen Bilder der Treppe:


----------



## Erin (22. Aug. 2016)

Nee...ein Vorbau passt da wirklich nicht, gar nicht mal weil es zum Haus nicht passt, eher weil es der Eingang nicht hergibt. Was hältst du denn von Sandstein? Alle Häuser in der Art, die ich kenne, haben graue Steintreppen, ob das Sandstein ist, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Zumindest ist es ein Kontrast....ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

Nun habt ihr den Weg schon neu verlegt, da könnt ihr doch die gleiche Steine auch für die Treppe nehmen 
Die oberste Stufe vergrößern über die zweite, weil:


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> und dann das Podest vor der Haustür, welches ich gerne etwas länger/tiefer als die Stufen anlegen würde, damit eine Person bequem drauf stehen kann ohne gleich in die Türe zu fallen, wenn diese aufgeht.


und die unterste anheben damit auch die Tritthöhen wieder passen, weil das jetzt sind ja höchsten 10 - 12 cm Tritt.
Das ganze würde ich persönlich einschalen und mit Beton gießen. Nach dem Abbinden Isolieren gegen Feuchtigkeit von unten und dann die Klinker im Mittelbettmörtel verlegt sowie mit Natursteinfugenmörtel verfugt. Je nach Saugverhalten von euren Klinkern unten, könnte man das ganze noch Hydrophobieren.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Die gleichen Klinker gibt es leider nicht mehr*. Das sind Originalklinker aus der Zeit des Hausbaus 1929, die Ziegelei in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (Albert Herr) gibt es auch nicht mehr und alle Altmaterialhändler, die ich angeschrieben habe, haben diese Ziegel leider nicht im Bestand. Aber ich kann natürlich versuchen, etwas Ähnliches zu finden. Die unterste Stufe werden wir nicht allzu weit anheben können, da wir ja mit der obersten Stufe/Podest die Höhe des Einganges nicht überschreiten dürfen. Aber wir werden die Stufen auf alle Fälle so dicht wie möglich an die Normhöhe bringen – allein das horizontale Ausrichten sollte da ja schon Besserung bringen. Und die Stufen werden wir eventuell etwas tiefer ausführen als normal, damit man auch einen Besucher im Rolli gut ins Haus bekommt, das geht mit längeren Stufen einfach besser. 

PS: Noch eine skurrile Kleinigkeit am Rande: Die Stufen ruhen auf der rechten Seite auf einem großen Findling, den ich beim Gehwegbuddeln entdeckt habe. Weiß der Geier, worauf sie links liegen; scheint jedenfalls nicht so haltbar gewesen zu sein wie der Findling …

* Ich habe die alten Klinker hochgenommen, nur ganz leicht gereinigt, gemischt, teilweise umgedreht und neu gesetzt. Die Farbunterschiede sind auf Patina zurückzuführen – auf __ Moos, Schmutz und die Zeit.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> … Was hältst du denn von Sandstein? Alle Häuser in der Art, die ich kenne, haben graue Steintreppen, …



Hm, das könnte ich mir ganz gut vorstellen. Der Sockel des Hauses ist ja auch hell verblendet. Das könnte sogar Sandstein sein … oder?


----------



## laolamia (22. Aug. 2016)

beim sockel dachte ich das ist dreckiger beton.
ich hab mir viele klinkermuster schicken lassen und dann gegen den alten stall gehalten.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Gute Idee!


----------



## laolamia (22. Aug. 2016)

fand die postfrau nicht 
hab dann die genommen

hier kann man muster bestellen


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Die gleichen Klinker gibt es leider nicht mehr*


Welche Abmessungen haben denn die alten Klinker (länge breite höhe) ?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

22 x 10,5 x 6 cm


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2016)

Oh oh, ich darf mir solche Shops nicht anschauen, da kommt man nur auf dumme Ideen....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Das stimmt! Dieser hier würde ja schon ganz gut passen, auch wenn die Maße nicht ganz mit meinen alten Klinkern übereinstimmen. Allerdings: Was stelle ich dann mit den restlichen Klinkern an, wenn ich die Treppe fertig habe? Ich müsste nämlich über 13 Quadratmeter abnehmen. Da kann ich dann gleich mal übers nächste Pflasterprojekt nachdenken …


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Da muss ich doch gleich noch etwas mit Euch teilen! Der wunderbare Universalgestalter Peter Behrens hat für Hoechst in Frankfurt ein Unternnehmensgebäude gezaubert, das als eines der herausragendsten Beispiele für Deutschen Bachstein-Expressionismus gilt (das Chilehaus von Fritz Höger in Hamburg ist auch so ein Beispiel). Ich finde dieses Haus einfach atemberaubend und wenn man nicht zufällig in Frankfurt wohnt, dann kann man hier einen virtuellen Rundgang durch das Hoechst-Gebäude unternehmen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2016)

Von Röben wären die Maße 200 / 100 / 52 mm oder 240 / 118 / 52 mm http://www.roeben.com/de//sempione,6,72_27_213.html
Wienerberger hätte 220 x 108 x 52 http://wienerberger.de/produktkatalog?wb_condition=ProductType:1366261901046


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Aug. 2016)

Klasse! Ich danke Dir!  Dieser hier wäre eine Option.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Der Bauunternehmer, den ich hier hatte, um ein Angebot für das Ausbessern einiger Mauerschäden zu bekommen, sagte, er würde eine Granittreppe bauen,


Ich würde immer auch zu einer Granittreppe raten....ist einfach am besten geeignet das Material.
PS.....in meiner frühsten Jugend habe ich mal eine Lehre als Steinmetz und Steinbildhauer gemacht.
Granit gibt es auch in Rot.....nur mal so neben bei, für die Leute die wenig Ahnung haben.

Egal, vor einem alten Bauernhaus könnte auch immer eine Sandsteintreppe passen.
Ich würde dann aber Blockstufen nehmen. Hast du mal ein Bild von der Hütte wo es vor soll?


Ups, hätte wohl erst mal zu ende lesen sollen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Aug. 2016)

Lach! Kein Problem. Reichen Dir die Bilder oder möchtest Du noch mehr sehen?


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Die unterste Stufe werden wir nicht allzu weit anheben können, da wir ja mit der obersten Stufe/Podest die Höhe des Einganges nicht überschreiten dürfen. Aber wir werden die Stufen auf alle Fälle so dicht wie möglich an die Normhöhe bringen – allein das horizontale Ausrichten sollte da ja schon Besserung bringen. Und die Stufen werden wir eventuell etwas tiefer ausführen als normal, damit man auch einen Besucher im Rolli gut ins Haus bekommt, das geht mit längeren Stufen einfach besser.


Du musst zwar deine neue Pflasterfläche dann wieder etwas aufnehmen aber wenn du nicht willst das dauernd einer vor euer Treppe auf die __ Nase fällt dan mach jede Tritthöhe gleich.
Irgendwo hatte ich im Forum schon mal da was verlinkt wie das mit Steigung und Trittlänge sein sollte. Gibt da so was wie Schrittlänge.
Das Podest kannst du oben so groß machen wie du möchtest. Ich suche mal.
Da. * defekter Link entfernt *

Bei der vorhandenen Treppe würde ich prüfen ob man nicht auch mit zwei Tritten hin kommt.
Dann kann das Pflaster auch liegen bleiben.

Wahrscheinlich würde ich scharrierten Sandstein nehmen. Das wurde früher häufig so gebaut.
Den gibt es auch als Wesersandstein in rot http://www.wesersandstein.eu
Im Emsland oder Richtung Oldenburg wurde aber vor 30 Jahren auch häufig Gildehauser / Bad Bentheimer Sandstein verkauft. 
Hier sieht man den Sandstein mit Klinkermauerwerk http://www.monser.de/materialien.html


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Aug. 2016)

Danke für die Informationen! 

Darüber hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht, auf zwei Stufen zu reduzieren. Mal ausmessen. Und wie gesagt: Die Stufenlänge möchte ich zugunsten der Rollstuhlhandhabbarkeit etwas länger gestalten als dies der allgemeinen Norm entspricht. Auch dafür wäre es natürlich praktisch eine Stufe einzusparen, denn dadurch würde ich Tiefe gewinnen. Ich messe das in den nächsten Tagen mal alles in Ruhe aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich messe das in den nächsten Tagen mal alles in Ruhe aus.


Denk dabei an das oben verlinkte Schrittmaß


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2016)

Moin moin,

wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe ...
Eine Treppe aus Klinkersteinen gibt der Ansicht vermutlich eine etwas langweilige 'vermatschte' Ansicht und eine weiße Holztreppe kann ich mir dort gar nicht richtig vorstellen ...

Ich stehe da auf Tottos Seite und  tendiere auch zu einer Granit oder Sandsteintreppe. Der Sockel vom Haus ist nirgends so recht erkennbar, vermutlich aber auch Sandstein ...
Ich denke, das fügt sich eher gut in das Gesamtbild des Hauses ein und wirkt nicht angesetzt.

Wenn Ihr eine Plattform plant, dann müsst Ihr vermutlich leider nochmal an den Weg ran und dann ist Euer Muster futsch. Schade um Eure Arbeit ...
Den Weg hätte ich erst nach der Treppe gemacht.



... wären so meine Gedanken dazu. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Wenn der Sockel auch Sandstein ist, würde dazu tendieren, dann wäre das Bild in sich stimmig und trotzdem hättest du einen Konstrast zum restlichen Haus. Den gibt es ja mittlerweile in allen möglichen Farben.
Das Schrittmaß ist tatsächlich wichtiger als man denkt, man stolpert wirklich schnell, wenn es nicht stimmt, allerdings ist die Frage, ob das bei dir überhaupt so genau hinkäme, muss man abwägen.
Brauchst du denn häufig eine rolligerechte Möglichkeit? Wenn ja, könntest du dir ja überlegen, ob du seitlich von der Treppe eine Auffahrt machst, sofern da Platz ist. Das würde man nicht sehen, weil ja Büsche/Hecke davor ist und dann wärst du im Maß der Treppe frei.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Aug. 2016)

Sandstein ist vermutlich eine gute Idee – zum einen farblich, weil es die beiden Klinker (Haus und Boden) voneinander abgrenzt und zum anderen, weil weniger Fugen auch weniger Wetteranfälligkeit und Arbeit bedeuten.  Die hier gezeigten Klinker sind aber trotzdem interessant für mich, weil ich noch eine weitere Fläche habe, die neu belegt werden könnte, da sie im Moment mit quadratischen Beton-Gehwegplatten belegt ist und nicht besonders schön aussieht.

Der Gartenweg war aus verschiedenen Gründen vor der Treppe dran: Zum einen war der Weg eingestürzt (Maulwurf) und eine Gefahr für jeden, der ihn beging. Zum anderen haben wir den Weg parallel mit anderen Erdbauarbeiten geplant und die Maschinen und die Materialanlieferungen dafür in einem Rutsch mieten/liefern lassen wollen. Zum dritten kann ich den Weg mal eben alleine machen, die Treppe aber nicht.  Das Muster des Pflasters habe ich aber so angelegt, dass man problemlos ein oder mehrerer Reihen wegnehmen kann, da ich das Treppenthema schon im Blick hatte. Eine bessere Lösung hatte ich nicht. 

Eine Rampe brauche ich übrigens nicht, ich habe nur häufiger Besuch von meinem Bruder, der Rollstuhlfahrer ist. Und da würde ich den Zugang gerne so rollstuhlfreundlich wie möglich gestalten. Das mit den leicht verlängerten Stufen haben wir in meinem Elternhaus seit vielen Jahren vor der Haustür und die tieferen Stufen stören überhaupt nicht. Sind ja auch bloß zwei und dann ein Podest, man merkt die Abweichung daher kaum.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Sandstein ist vermutlich eine gute Idee – zum einen farblich, weil es die beiden Klinker (Haus und Boden) voneinander abgrenzt und zum anderen, weil weniger Fugen auch weniger Wetteranfälligkeit und Arbeit bedeuten.


Ja, genau das sind meine Gedanken. 



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Das Muster des Pflasters habe ich aber so angelegt, dass man problemlos ein oder mehrerer Reihen wegnehmen kann, da ich das Treppenthema schon im Blick hatte.


Naja, natürlich kann man da ein paar Reihen wegnehmen, aber Dein Muster wird darunter leiden:







btw und da ich gerade am nörgeln bin (sorry):
Ich finde es sehr schade, dass Du im weiteren Wegverlauf die Verlegerichtung der Klinker geändert hast, denn das teilt den Weg optisch in zwei Hälften.
Die schmale Hälfte sieht deshalb auch optisch sehr langgezogen und schmal und deshalb weniger einladend aus:





Das ist mir halt so aufgefallen ...   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Aug. 2016)

Danke für Deine Anmerkungen! 

Ich selber mag die Muster genau so, wie ich sie entworfen habe. Beim alten Weg waren die Querriegel nur mit jeder Menge geschnittener Steine zu realisieren und das hat mir nicht gefallen. Ich mag den Längsverlauf sehr und auch den Wechsel in den Verlegemustern, da ich eine bewusste visuelleTrennung von Weg und Fläche haben möchte. Bei der Fläche habe ich in der Mitte noch zwei Reihen in Reserve, die ich rausnehmen kann, wenn es wirklich notwendig werden sollte.

Ich habe übrigens gerade nachgemessen: Die obere Stufe hat aktuell 19 cm Höhe, die mittlere Stufe 17 cm und die untere 9 cm. Wir haben also 45 cm Gesamthöhe. Für zwei Stufen wäre das etwas hoch, bei dreien müssten wir auf 15 cm Stufenhöhe gehen, das wäre gerade noch machbar, denke ich.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,


Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ich selber mag die Muster genau so, wie ich sie entworfen habe. Beim alten Weg waren die Querriegel nur mit jeder Menge geschnittener Steine zu realisieren und das hat mir nicht gefallen.



Ich hoffe doch, dass Dir Deine Muster gefallen. Also davon gehe ich eigentlich aus. 
Rein optisch wirkt ein schmaler Weg mit quer verlegten Klinkern viel besser (im Regelfall macht man das auch so).
Einen Unterschied und damit eine Trennung hat man doch schon im Verlegemuster, das wirkt im Unterbewusstsein ...
So wie es im Moment ist, wirkt es auf mich eher gestückelt.
Gut, das ist auch alles Geschmackssache. Ich schildere nur meinen Eindruck.



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Bei der Fläche habe ich in der Mitte noch zwei Reihen in Reserve, die ich rausnehmen kann, wenn es wirklich notwendig werden sollte.


Ja, habe ich auch gesehen, die Trennung finde ich auch gut.
Wenn man diese entnimmt, muss man leider das eine Muster noch einmal entnehmen und neu verlegen ...



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Die obere Stufe hat aktuell 19 cm Höhe, die mittlere Stufe 17 cm und die untere 9 cm. Wir haben also 45 cm Gesamthöhe. Für zwei Stufen wäre das etwas hoch, bei dreien müssten wir auf 15 cm Stufenhöhe gehen, das wäre gerade noch machbar


Mit dem [DLMURL="http://www.treppen-abc.com/de/Treppen_Schrittmass"]Link zu Schrittmaßregel[/DLMURL] von Totto, ergibt sich eine Steigungshöhe von 15 cm mit 35 cm Auftritt. Diese Treppe läuft in dem Link eher unter "flachste notwendige Treppe (unbequem)", ist aber machbar.
Bei Deiner Vermessung fehlt noch der derzeitige Auftritt. Dann könnte man zusätzlich der zwei zu entnehmenden Steinreihen eine erste Berechnung durchführen. Ich vermute aber, dass dann die Podestfläche vor der Haustür immer noch etwas zu klein sein könnte ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2016)

Nur mal um nochmal meine Idee von vorher einzuwerfen.
Die oberste Stufe also den Podest bis auf die zweite Stufe gezogen. Und die erste Stufe auf Schrittmaß angehoben. Danach den weg um die fehlenden 2,5 cm zur Treppe hin anheben.
Ist ja nur so ein Gedanke......


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wir haben also 45 cm Gesamthöhe. Für zwei Stufen wäre das etwas hoch, bei dreien müssten wir auf 15 cm Stufenhöhe gehen, das wäre gerade noch machbar, denke ich.


Ja würde ich so machen. Auftritt dann 33 cm bis 35 cm. In 15 cm sollte es bei Sandstein Vollmaterial geben. Besser etwas Dicker damit es keine unschöne Fuge gibt.
Unterbau aus Beton verschalen. Mindestens 1-2 cm unter Maß bleiben um dann die Stufen in Trasszement legen.
Stufen werden aber zum selber machen aus einem Stück sehr schwer. Gewicht pro m³ ca. 2,7 t
Wenn du oben eine Podestplatte willst dann noch mehr. Optisch hätte es natürlich etwas.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die oberste Stufe also den Podest bis auf die zweite Stufe gezogen. Und die erste Stufe auf Schrittmaß angehoben. Danach den weg um die fehlenden 2,5 cm zur Treppe hin anheben.


Ja, das ist an sich keine schlechte Idee. Dann hätte man ein schönes großes Podest.
Ist mir auch so in der Richtung durch den Kopf gegangen ...
(Rene, wie kommst Du auf 2,5 cm? Ich komme auf mindestens 5 cm.)


Aber dann muss man fast den kompletten Weg aufreißen und die Bordsteine anheben. Ob das die Kathrin macht?







Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2016)

2,5 war auch nur so hätte auch 3,768 schreiben können.  
Edit sagt mir gerade Gesamthöhe 45cm 
Macht bei 22cm Stufenhöhe nur ein cm .
Das ist glaube Altbaumaß gewesen. 
Klassische fertig Blockstufen die ich letztes Jahr gesetzt habe , hatten Tritthöhe 16cm
x 2 = 32cm blieben Rest 13. Ganz blöd zu laufen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Aug. 2016)

Vielen lieben Dank, dass Ihr Eure Gedanken zum Thema so bereitwillig mit mir geteilt habt – ich habe ganz viele Anregungen und hilfreiche Tipps für mich mitgenommen. 
Jetzt werde ich das erstmal in Ruhe sacken lassen, mich weiter informieren und mal schauen, was die unterschiedlichen Materialien eigentlich so kosten und mit meinem Mann beratschlagen, was wir im Endeffekt machen wollen und wann. 

Tausend Dank Euch allen!


----------

